# Best .357 Revolver



## jackal_727

What .357 would be the best buy for the price? Keep in mind that I'm not made of money, and would love to keep the price low. Not sure what is low, because I really dont know much about revolvers. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnrotten

well to answer you question im a revolver fan i have bought a .357 mag snub nose ruger sp101 they has some of the best latch system in there revolvers they are some of the strongest i had bought mine brand new for $450 and then i added a holster and some federal 130 grain rounds the total came to 500 oh and yes i bought some.38 special wad cutters for the range that is also included in the price but the only thing i can say is dont buy and unclemikes holster i found them to be kinda sloppy on the hipp you want to buy a good leather holster for it

i have a don hume holster for my sp101 snubie and i love it and so you know and if you get a ruger sp101 it takes a size 3 holster(no.3)


----------



## Gohon

I like Rugers as they are very strong as mentioned and will handle the stongest of the hot loads with no problem. I have a Ruger Security Six with a 4 inch barrel and it is a pleasure to shoot. No matter what brand you go with you can expect to start out in the $400 plus range for a new gun and they go up from there. Ruger, S&W, Taurus.......... they all make good guns with Taurus probable being the cheaper of the three mentioned. .

I had been looking for a SP-101 snubie for some time and never could locate one locally. When I finally did find one about a month ago I went to look at it and it was a bobbed hammer style and double action only. Not what I wanted at all. Reason I was mainly looking for the SP-101 was because Crimson Trace had a lazer grip to fit the Sp-101. Then I saw on display S&W 637 Airlite 38 spl+p with Crimson Trace grips already installed. I had to have it but was a little hesitate at shooting +p loads in a 15 ounce 2 inch barrel gun, even if it was just 38 special and as usual with S&W, the price was up there. To my surprise the gun is very controllable even with +p loads. I bought a box of FBI loads and that is what it is stuffed with for home protection. Point is, if you get a revolver that Crimson Trace has grips for, take a serious look at buying and using them. You can't see the sights of a revolver or pistol at night in your home, at least I can't but that lazer dot is just point and shoot. I have mine sighted in at 20 yards and it hits right on the mark


----------



## jtillman

A friend of mine just purchased a Rossi .357 mag with a six inch barrel. I have not shot a lot of revolvers, but this one seemed fine. He said that it is the same one that Taurus makes, just made someplace else. He got it for under $350, and comes with a lifetime warranty and such.


----------



## Bore.224

S&W 686 you have got to have it, the best .357 you can get in my opinon. Also look at the S&W 620 7 shooter!! You may pay a little more for them than a Ruger or Rossi but it will be well spent money. You also have more barrel lenths to chose from if you go with a 686 S&W, you also can have it in 6 or 7 round cylenders check out the S&W website.


----------



## Hardsell

I really like the Smith and Wessons. I think they're the best for quality and performance. I have .357 in K frame with a four inch barrel and a .44 in L frame with a four inch barrel. My dad has a couple of every brand. I think the Ruger's make a great paperweight. The Smith's maybe a litte too much costwise, so the Taurus is a really good option. It's almost a duplicate of the Smith and Wessons.


----------



## Horsager

If given my druthers after owning a Charles Daly, S&W 66, 19, Colt King Cobra and Python, the Python gets the nod every time, preferrably in SS.


----------



## Hardsell

My twin has the blued Colt Python and it is a really beautiful pistol. Smooth, accurate, and really well balanced. His has had the trigger worked on, so it's as smooth as glass. That would be a top choice as well.


----------

